# blow in insulation ( paper )



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Last week I had an insulation company look at my Very old home to give me a price to add insulation to my attic, remove two panels of aluminium siding on each floor blow in insulation. and seal, replace the siding.
This company has been in this buseness for 54 years.
His price was $ 3,800 dollars complete.
I assume this is about the right price give or take a few hundred bucks.
My home was built about 1900 hundred. Just north of Detroit Michigan. 

Has anyone had this done and really noticed the house being real noticeable warmer ? I figure I won't get the money back until I sell. but
" to be warmer" and the furnace goes on and off quite often.
The gas company installed it snd a friend of mine told me He would have put in a higher btu unit, but that's in the past now.

Any coments on a major differance in comfort let me know.
I'm hopeing that the gov. will comce out with a new rebate to anyone upgrading their homes to save energy. do yopu know of any ?

Thanks Deck Hand


----------



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

I had an 1893 house and a couple of years back my wife and I filled the wall cavities with cellulose. I'd guess that maybe 80% of the house had no insulation. Immediately thereafter we had the aluminum siding removed, added an exterior layer of insulation, and then vinyl siding.

Along with these changes also came a more proactive mindset to save energy. IIRC, our combined utilities the following year were more than $1000 less!

If you can do this job yourself, it'll more than likely cost you half that of what you were quoted.

Tax Credits

Best of luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Winchester said:


> I had an 1893 house and a couple of years back my wife and I filled the wall cavities with cellulose. I'd guess that maybe 80% of the house had no insulation. Immediately thereafter we had the aluminum siding removed, added an exterior layer of insulation, and then vinyl siding.
> 
> Along with these changes also came a more proactive mindset to save energy. IIRC, our combined utilities the following year were more than $1000 less!
> 
> ...


Alright ! Thanks a lot Pal.
Deck hand.:thumbup:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> I'm hopeing that the gov. will comce out with a new rebate to anyone upgrading their homes to save energy. do yopu know of any ?


I found this at www.energystar.com:

*Federal Tax Credits for Energy Efficiency*


On October 3, 2008, President Bush signed into law the “Emergency Economic Stabilization Act of 2008.” This bill extended tax credits for energy efficient home improvements (windows, doors, roofs, insulation, HVAC, and non-solar water heaters). Tax credits for these residential products, which had expired at the end of 2007, will now be available for improvements made during 2009. However, improvements made during 2008 are not eligible for a tax credit.

Home improvement tax credits are available for home improvements “placed in service” from January 1, 2009 through December 31, 2009. Any qualified home improvements made in 2008 are not eligible for the tax credit.
Home improvement tax credits are available for insulation, replacement windows, non-solar water heaters, and certain high efficiency heating and cooling equipment. See chart. The maximum amount that a taxplayer may claim from all of these tax credits combined is $500 over the lifetime of the tax credit (2006, 2007 & 2009).


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

i did this job myself. rented the machine from HD and blew in lose cellulose. at $10 per bag, i filled all wall cavity of both floors for less than $500 and took one day. well, technically, it took 2 days because i didn't know the air filter was clogged and it slowed down the progress unnecessarily. 

on the good side, it paid for itself after just one heating season. was far and away the best bang-4-buck reno i ever did on this house.

then, just to sweeten the deal i got back in government grants for efficiency improvements $800 - cheque cashed!

this is a really easy job to do yourself, but you need 2 people. they chose to blow in from the outside. make sure they do both floors, above/below windows & doors too. so they will take off more than just one strip of siding!

note, if you do this yourself make sure you learn how to clean the air filter on the machine. and keep the machine OUTSIDE cause it gets messy. search my posts, i have lots of tips elsewhere.


----------

